# IK Multimedia releases Syntronik Deluxe with 5 more Synths



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 30, 2018)

http://www.ikmultimedia.com/products/syntronikdeluxe/



Syntronik Deluxe adds 500 new instrument presets, 18GB of new sounds, and more than 22,000 new samples for a new total of 22 synths, 2,600 instrument presets, 80GB of sound content and more than 120,000 samples.

*
Memory-V*: IK's take on the legendary Memorymoog 6-voice, 18-oscillator analog polysynth from the USA. It features 148 instrument presets, 5GB, over 6,000 samples.

*SH-V*: Based on two highly-stylized two oscillator Roland® monosynths, the SH-5 and SH-2 from Japan. It features 100 instrument presets, 4GB, over 5,000 samples.

*M-Poly*: Based on Korg's Mono/Poly and Polysix.. It features 100 instrument presets, 4GB, over 3,000 samples.

*VCF3*: IK's take on the British tabletop modular, the EMS VCS3 from the UK. It features 106 instrument presets, 3GB, over 7,000 samples.

*Modulum*: Analog modular drums and percussion created with interconnected Modular Moog®, EMS VCS3 and Alesis® Andromeda synths. It features 108 instrument presets, 400MB, over 2,000 samples.

Syntronik owners can upgrade for $99.99, which coincidentally is what I paid for all 17 synths in the original Syntronik. 

Syntronik is still available for anybody who finds this too luxe a purchase.


----------



## blougui (Mar 30, 2018)

There’s not a single demo that teased me. I regret it deeply as I’m a sucker for vintage synths.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 30, 2018)

Doug at SoundTestRoom has already done a demo video.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Mar 30, 2018)

I know I got a great deal on Syntronik, but it still gives me pause to pay more for a five instrument upgrade than I paid for the original fleet of synths. I may wait for a lower price...

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 31, 2018)

Geoff Grace said:


> I know I got a great deal on Syntronik, but it still gives me pause to pay more for a five instrument upgrade than I paid for the original fleet of synths. I may wait for a lower price...
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


I love Syntronik, but the upgrade price doesn't make sense to me when I compare it to what I can get elsewhere. 

Because I have iM1, I can get the whole Korg Collection for the same hundred bucks during the sales they often have. 

UVI's Synth Anthology is $149, and you can get it for around $100 at the next UVI store-wide sale. 

There's no question that I add a lot more to my sonic palette with those two purchases than upgrading to Deluxe, i_n its current form._

Knowing the prior history of IK, it is very likely they will keep adding synths to Syntronik. It's also very likely that we will save money by sitting this one out and waiting for the next one or waiting for Total Studio MAX 3.

But if IK adds a ton of multis to Syntronik Deluxe, that is an entirely different story. Having more multis makes the new synths profoundly more useful than they are today. 

With more Multis and a price of $50, I will probably go for it.


----------

